# Moving to HK - cost of living



## sangeetac (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi .. I'm about to relocate to HK with a salary of HK30k .. Firstly, would the amount be sufficient to live comfortably in HK? Second, the office is located at Admiralty Centre and I'm hoping to find a place to live that isn't too far out. Any suggestions?? Many thanks!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*salary*



sangeetac said:


> Hi .. I'm about to relocate to HK with a salary of HK30k .. Firstly, would the amount be sufficient to live comfortably in HK? Second, the office is located at Admiralty Centre and I'm hoping to find a place to live that isn't too far out. Any suggestions?? Many thanks!


Hello there, this question has been asked many times before so if you have time browse and look at all the replies. You are moving alone> If yes 30,000 is a good start especially compared to many other expats including me. JW


----------



## sangeetac (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi JW, yes I've read a few of those replies. I guess I'm a lil confused as the ppl I spoke to said it isnt that much but when I read the replies, it appears to be enough - confusion!

But I could do with suggestions on where to live. My office is located at Admiralty Centre and I'm looking for a place that is not too far away. Suggestions? SC


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*salary*



sangeetac said:


> Hi JW, yes I've read a few of those replies. I guess I'm a lil confused as the ppl I spoke to said it isnt that much but when I read the replies, it appears to be enough - confusion!
> 
> But I could do with suggestions on where to live. My office is located at Admiralty Centre and I'm looking for a place that is not too far away. Suggestions? SC


Well if a person makes 150,000 then 30,00 is way too low. Where i work almost all the expats start at 15,000 per month and of course managers will make a lot more. When i was a basketball coach the starting pay was 15,000 a month so 30,000 to me is good or i say better. A 500 sq ft apartment can range from 8,000 dollars to 30,000 and up. For starters a 15,000 would be good enough for you and almost any where on Hong Kong Island will be close to Admarlty. The Island is like a rectangle meaning the main road runs left to right so the next neighborhood will be 3 blocks away and the MTR (subway) runs along this main road, also the busses and mini buses also runs up and down this road so you can easily get to work anywhere along this path. Admiralty is in the nicer area and if you go 5 blocks away towards causeway bay you might find better prices and it will be only 10 mins away or less


----------

